
German Rockets over Congo - baybal2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB26MHTC3Xs
======
082349872349872

        Once there was a rocket there
        In Zaire, in Zaire
        Hypergolic fuel there
        In Zaire, in Zaire
    

The difference in runs between Lumumba (cancelled after the first season) and
Mobutu (32 seasons) shows that, at least during the cold war, playing courtier
may have been a dominant strategy over attempting to remain undomesticated.

